# 9 days after Embroyo Transfer and I have a sort of sticky discharge/ mucus



## CCros (Jan 4, 2012)

Hi
I have been looking on this website for a long time now getting advice and comparing notes with everyone.  I'm finding this last waiting part really difficult. It is Friday today ( day 9 after ET) and on Monday I go in for the blood test to see if I am pregnant. I have no idea if it has worked or not.  I'm trying to not get my hopes up.  

Could anyone tell me, I have this sticky sort of discharge/ mucus, not very much of it when I wipe, it is slightly pinkish. I sometimes have it and then I don't, for the last couple of days.  Does anyone know what this is?    I've been trawling the Internet for the last few days trying to work out what it is ( start of period etc)... Would anyone have any info?


----------



## No1 rainbow princess (Aug 12, 2004)

Could be implantation bleeding? 
Good luck... Let us know how you get on!


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

and welcome to Fertility Friends   

FF is a lifeline for everyone and anyone, seeking support, information and lasting friendship whilst going through fertility issues. FF members are fantastic listeners when when family, friends, doctors and sometimes even partners just don't "get" what you're going through and feeling.

I've included some forum boards that may help answer some of your questions   
Have a look round the site and if you get a little stuck with the navigation side of things - please ask and we'll do our best to guide you.

*2WW ~ *Click Here

*Cycle Buddies ~ *Click Here

*IVF Boards ~ *Click Here

You can also "meet" and chat with people in your local area through the *Location boards*. This is especially useful to find people who may be using the same clinic and or in the same PCT area. CLICK HERE

FF's chat room is a fabulous place to 'meet' and chat with others. Our newbie chat is every Wednesday. A great chance to meet other new members and find out a little more about how the site works: 
*Newbie chat ~ *Click Here

All the best - our paths may cross again in other areas of the site.

Good luck,

  

Tis xx


----------



## CCros (Jan 4, 2012)

Thanks for the response. I have now done a pregnancy test (this afternoon) and it is negative.  I am going to try and do another one first thing in the morning.  I wonder if the test could be wrong...


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

CCros      if implantation has only just occurred then its a wee bit early to get a positive test on a pee stick. It roughly doubles every 48ish hours - so will take a couple of days before the HCG will register on a pee stick.


       for a lovely BFP


Tis x


----------



## CCros (Jan 4, 2012)

Thank you for the response.  I am now on day 10. I did another test this morning which was negative.  My blood test is on Monday so I am still holding out some hope that the urine test could be wrong.  I may just wait now and see what the clinic's result is on Monday..  And not do any more tests myself until then.

Is Day 10 after a 3 day ET still quite early to test positive?  I know every day that I do a urine test and the result is negative the chances of having a positive blood test are more and more diminished   

Would be great to know if any one else has had similar testing results ..


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

this is such a hard journey and we put so much pressure on ourselves.  


Which tests are you using?  Some are more sensitive than others.  


    for fabulous bloods on Monday


Tis x


----------



## CCros (Jan 4, 2012)

Hi - I'm using clear blue. It looked like best one in shop .


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

I always go for First Response 


Tis xx


----------



## CCros (Jan 4, 2012)

Ok. Thank you for the advice.  I think we are going to wait until tomorrow now as it is the  blood test.    I do have slight bleeding now when I wipe, not like before but not heavy period blood either.  So that is two signs of getting a negative result tomorrow, so at least we are prepared if we get bad news.  Still crossing everything though !!!


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

Me too - everything crossed for a positive blood test tomorrow.


Tis xx


----------



## gaynorann (Sep 1, 2012)

Keeping everything crossed for you for your test tomorrow


----------



## No1 rainbow princess (Aug 12, 2004)

Fingers crossed... We are here for you whatever the outcome!
Praying it's a good one.xxx


----------

